# ADAC France



## Canalsman (Dec 3, 2017)

I had cause to contact ADAC today.

The weather has been extremely cold in Central France. When I chose to set off this morning I could not release the handbrake.

After trying various remedies without success I decided to call ADAC. I called Germany, I was answered quickly by someone who spoke English, and he put me through to ADAC France.

The lady spoke perfect English and was extremely thorough and helpful.

Having arranged for roadside assistance I decided to give it one more go. Whatever had stuck had released thankfully so I was able to cancel the call-out. I presume something had frozen ...

I shall leave the handbrake off in cold weather in future.

If you need to contact ADAC whilst in France, this is their number:

+33 472 17 12 22


----------

